# Grulla Filly I'm training :)



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

GORGEOUS filly. I love grullas! She is darling and looks like she will turn out to be an awesome mare!


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ Thats what I thought. 
She was $5,000 though 0_o

Lets just say I'm VERY careful with her and also VERY proud she's even in my pasture


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

She sure is gorgeous, that seems like a lot of money in these times though.
But if she's got the bloodlines to back it then, I understand.

Where in OK are you?


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in the Tulsa area. About 45mins away in a small hicktown


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

bump. lol


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I live in OK too, ever heard of Cashion? lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's lovely...still looks quite 'babyish' though...how tall is she?


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh my god want O_O


Beautiful mare. I love her color, her topline, her neck, her head, her legs, her everything. 8D absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Haha I live in Oklahoma too! The filly is gorgeous! Look she is even doing a sliding stop! Pretty girl!


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

Haha. I'm in Mannford. xD Might as well be nonexistant 

Thanks! She's about 1.5 y/o in these pics. I LOVE her head/neck!


----------

